# Modifier 25 question



## CWISNER (Jul 16, 2008)

If a patient comes in for a post-op check up and has an injection given in the post-op site, where would you put the mod.25 since 99024 is a zero charge and will not print out on a claim? All input is apprieciated!


----------



## mbort (Jul 16, 2008)

you wouldnt use the 25 modifier.  Use the appropriate injection code with either the 58/78/79 modifiers as appropriate.


----------



## CWISNER (Jul 16, 2008)

The patient was seen in the office not returning to the operating room nor was it a staged procedure.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 16, 2008)

*-79 unrelated procedure OR service*

Modifier -79 is for "Unrelated Procedure or Service by the Same Physician During the Postoperative Period"
If you read the description in Appendix A of CPT there is no mention made of returning to the OR. 

So, if the injection is *unrelated*, mod -79 would be appropriate.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------



## LindaDuckworth (Jul 16, 2008)

don't forget that related services to the original procedure, or determined to be a complication of the original procedure, (within the post-op period) are bundled into the first surgical procedure.  You can get more global surgical information on the Medicare Physician's web site under internet manuals, Claims Processing 100-4, chapter 12, section 40 I believe.  Or check the NCCI policy manual as well.

MC:  http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

NCCI: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage


----------

